# Confused about Parmesan Cheese



## summerf (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,  I recently found a recipe for a dip which I would like to make for my christmas party.  It calls for 2 cups of grated parmasean cheese.  Does this mean "fresh" or do I use the container of kraft grated cheese.  Is there a difference in taste?
I live in Canada but I do wish everyone across the border a fantastic Thanksgiving holiday.  
Summer


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a huge difference from fresh to the pre packaged stuff.  You get a more moist and fresh taste of the cheese as compared to the dry taste of the packaged stuff.  Good luck.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a huge difference in taste between the cheese in the green can and freshly grated parmesan cheese.  The best of all would be freshly grated parmegiano reggiano.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

USE FRESH!!!  That green canned stuff is yucky!!!  : )


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2008)

The green canned stuff is the lowest form of parm cheese there is. Pre-grated cheese is never as good as buying a chunk of cheese and grating it yourself as you need it. As soon as you grate it the cheese will start to dry out and that is not what you want.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought fresh once. Big difference, but it was not worth it to me to always have it on hand and spend the time microplaning it to get any kind of quantity, plus it was pretty pricey, so I went back to the "yucky" stuff. Much handier and it does impart _some_ flavor. I don't use parmesan enough to really care which I use.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 25, 2008)

Fresh is better. The refrigerated version of the pre-grated is second best.
The powdered stuff should be banned.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 25, 2008)

If you have a Food Processor , it takes seconds to grate 2 cups of wedge or block of parmesan cheese. I keep a wedge of parmesan vacuum sealed in the freezer.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 25, 2008)

Parmesan cheese isn't a "fresh" cheese.  It's a hard, aged cheese.  The longer its aged the better.

But a good quality parmesan, freshly grated, bears no resemblance whatsoever to the pregrated powdery stuff in a can or jar.  The latter hardly tastes like cheese.  Plus it's often hard to use in recipes because it's so dry, things come out grainy.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 25, 2008)

Freshly grated parmegiano reggiano is the premier parmesan IMO ----
I don't know your recipe, but for a party dip, I would be tempted to consider a good brand of grated parmesan out of your grocer's dairy case ----
I would not consider the product in the Green can ----

Enjoy!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 25, 2008)

*True parmesan cheese is considered the king of cheeses.  And I have to agree.  The stuff in the can isn't parmesan at all because parmesan cheese is imported from Italy, Parma to be exact and the taste is far superior than the "fake" stuff.   Don't spoil an otherwise great dish with the canned stuff.  *
*And by the way, imported parmesan cheese is just cheese.  Take a look at the ingredients side of the can and tell me what you see.  GAG!*


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 25, 2008)

For a few bucks you can get a cheese grater and keep a hunk of Parmegiano or Romano in it.  I store it in the refigerator in a plastic bag.  It is as fast to grate as getting out the green box.  There is no comparison in taste.  I'm not sure that the box stuff is less or more expensive.  For my taste, Pecorino Romano is an ecceptable substitute, but either must be fresh grated.


----------



## marigeorge (Nov 25, 2008)

DON'T use the stuff in the green can! Grate your own, it is worth every cent.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 25, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> * The stuff in the can isn't parmesan at all because parmesan cheese is imported from Italy, Parma to be exact and the taste is far superior than the "fake" stuff. Don't spoil an otherwise great dish with the canned stuff. *


 

"Parmesan" is a type of cheese that can be made anywhere.

It is a DOP protected name only in Europe.

The DOP protected cheese can be made in places other than Parma, actually.

List of Italian PDO cheeses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I agree that the canned stuff is terrible.


----------



## blissful (Nov 25, 2008)

I make this killer artichoke and parmesan dip every new years eve, it has 2 cups of that green canned stuff, 2 cans of artichokes, one marinated, one in water-drained, and mayo to bind. Then bake until bubbly. I'm certain it would be better with real parmesan, I just can't afford it especially with this economy.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2008)

blissful said:


> I make this killer artichoke and parmesan dip every new years eve, it has 2 cups of that green canned stuff, 2 cans of artichokes, one marinated, one in water-drained, and mayo to bind. Then bake until bubbly. I'm certain it would be better with real parmesan, I just can't afford it especially with this economy.


 
Gee, I was beginning to think I was the _only person_ on this site who will admit to eating the stuff in the green canister  It is what it is. I like "crap in a box", too (Kraft mac and cheese). Amazing Kraft can even stay in business selling all that yucky stuff 

I just got the mail and Parm regg is on sale this week for $12.99/lb. That's $7 off according to the ad. That's 3x as much as what I paid those steaks a while back  I eat steak every week. I eat parmesan cheese 3x/year. If I ate it more regularly I might be able to justify keeping fresh around. Homie's palate don't roll that way.


----------



## blissful (Nov 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Gee, I was beginning to think I was the _only person_ on this site who will admit to eating the stuff in the green canister  It is what it is. I like "crap in a box", too (Kraft mac and cheese). Amazing Kraft can even stay in business selling all that yucky stuff
> 
> I just got the mail and Parm regg is on sale this week for $12.99/lb. That's $7 off according to the ad. That's 3x as much as what I paid those steaks a while back  I eat steak every week. I eat parmesan cheese 3x/year. If I ate it more regularly I might be able to justify keeping fresh around. Homie's palate don't roll that way.


 
Parmesan Pals for life. 
I actually like it, especially on buttered popcorn. The real grated stuff without the filler in the green canister.


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I eat parmesan cheese 3x/year. If I ate it more regularly I might be able to justify keeping fresh around.


Maybe if you ate good tasting cheese instead of old dried out mass produced junk then you would want to eat it more than 3x a year 

I am just joking (sort of). I have no problem with people eating and liking the stuff from the can. More power to you. There are plenty of things I eat that are junk. Everyone's palate is different and if you can enjoy a lower quality product then there is nothing wrong with that IMO.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I just got the mail and Parm regg is on sale this week for $12.99/lb. That's $7 off according to the ad. That's 3x as much as what I paid those steaks a while back  I eat steak every week. I eat parmesan cheese 3x/year. If I ate it more regularly I might be able to justify keeping fresh around. Homie's palate don't roll that way.


 

That's very expensive cheese.  Good quality Parm-Reg need not be $20/lb.
I'm sure you can find it cheaper.  Or use grana padano if you can find that.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 25, 2008)

I think if I were making a dip that had lots of other ingredients I may use the green can.  I don't really think it's all that cheap for the green can either since you can usually get a small amount of better cheese at the cheese dept.  Does any of what I just wrote make sense?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2008)

GB said:


> Maybe if you ate good tasting cheese instead of old dried out mass produced junk then you would want to eat it more than 3x a year
> 
> I am just joking (sort of). I have no problem with people eating and liking the stuff from the can. More power to you. There are plenty of things I eat that are junk. *Everyone's palate is different and if you can enjoy a lower quality product then there is nothing wrong with that IMO*.


 
Exactly. 
I realize there's a difference, just like there's a difference between Kobi beef and the stuff you get at the local butcher, or on a smaller scale a steak and a hamburger patty, but for some reason bring up Parmesan cheese and  it turns into a thread with people not understanding how anyone could eat or even consider using the stuff in the green can. I'd bet a hundred bucks in the blink of an eye that 50% of the people on this board served a dish containing Kraft parm or fresh parm probably wouldn't even care. It's called Discuss Cooking, not Discuss Finer Cooking. IMO people should realize that and express their dislike for certain foods a little more tactfully. I don't like people calling the food I (or anyone else) eats tasteless crap, even if it is  It just ain't polite.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Gee, I was beginning to think I was the _only person_ on this site who will admit to eating the stuff in the green canister  It is what it is. I like "crap in a box", too (Kraft mac and cheese). Amazing Kraft can even stay in business selling all that yucky stuff
> 
> I just got the mail and Parm regg is on sale this week for $12.99/lb. That's $7 off according to the ad. That's 3x as much as what I paid those steaks a while back  I eat steak every week. I eat parmesan cheese 3x/year. If I ate it more regularly I might be able to justify keeping fresh around. Homie's palate don't roll that way.



Hey Fred! I eat the crap in a can as well. As a matter of fact, I just topped my dinner with it, and it aint so bad. Of course, I ain't got no kulture anyway.

Joe the Slug with No Taste


----------



## blissful (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay this is not the www.cookingforandbysnobs.com forum. Oh My link didn't work, darn!
I can get it for 2 cans for $5, making it $5 a lb. If I could get parmesan in a chunk for that price I'd certainly buy it.

Okay no religion, politics or parmesan.
~thread killer extrordinaire


----------



## JoeV (Nov 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I don't like people calling the food I (or anyone else) eats tasteless crap, even if it is  It just ain't polite.



Thanks, Fred. My wife and I are both self-employed. No, we don't own factories with 500 employees and a corporate jet, nor do we own a restaurant in the Ritz Carlton with 5-star chefs at our disposal, and we certainly are not gourmet chefs (I hope I don't get banned for admitting my deficiencies). I am a Handyman (fix sinks, toilets, electrical work and carpentry) and my wife is a working owner of a residential cleaning business. We live within a budget and eat well (can't remember the last time we ended up in the Emergency Room because of eating "normal" foods), although not top shelf by any stretch. I shop for value priced fresh ingredients whenever possible, but have somehow made it on this planet for 58 years without $20/pound cheeses on my food. I agree that it's not polite to chastise someone because they cannot or choose to not purchase the high priced spread. 

Gotta run. Going to pick up some peasant blood sausage and sauerkraut while clinging to my guns and religion.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Thanks, Fred. My wife and I are both self-employed. No, we don't own factories with 500 employees and a corporate jet, nor do we own a restaurant in the Ritz Carlton with 5-star chefs at our disposal, and we certainly are not gourmet chefs (I hope I don't get banned for admitting my deficiencies). I am a Handyman (fix sinks, toilets, electrical work and carpentry) and my wife is a working owner of a residential cleaning business. We live within a budget and eat well (can't remember the last time we ended up in the Emergency Room because of eating "normal" foods), although not top shelf by any stretch. I shop for value priced fresh ingredients whenever possible, but have somehow made it on this planet for 58 years without $20/pound cheeses on my food. I agree that it's not polite to chastise someone because they cannot or choose to not purchase the high priced spread.
> 
> Gotta run. Going to pick up some peasant blood sausage and sauerkraut while clinging to my guns and religion.


 


you're right...and I shouldn't have said the green stuff is yucky... sorry about that.  I stuck my foot in my mouth big time.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 25, 2008)

summerf said:


> Hi,  I recently found a recipe for a dip which I would like to make for my christmas party.  It calls for 2 cups of grated parmasean cheese.  Does this mean "fresh" or do I use the container of kraft grated cheese.  Is there a difference in taste?
> I live in Canada but I do wish everyone across the border a fantastic Thanksgiving holiday.
> Summer



Fresh is always better.  The can will work..but won't have the taste or texture.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh you guys.... (sniff), I'm not alone.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Oh you guys.... (sniff), I'm not alone.



Not at all, Fred, not at all. here are still a lot of us "common folk" out here buying the things that keep the grocers in business.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Not at all, Fred, not at all. here are still a lot of us "common folk" out here buying the things that keep the grocers in business.


 
Dare I say I bought a loaf of Wonderbread today? 

OK, just kidding, just kidding 

Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

lol.. turkey sandwiches on wonderbread the day after Thanksgiving are a special childhood memory.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2008)

pdswife said:


> lol.. turkey sandwiches on wonderbread the day after Thanksgiving are a special childhood memory.


 

Mmmm, with a sprinkle of parmesan cheese.... I mean grating


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2008)

OK guys, this thread has strayed from the original question. We need to bring it back on topic please.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've always liked both, but for different things. I like the canned stuff for topping baked pasta dishes and pizza or for italian pasta salad. I like the "fresh" stuff for making sauces, soups, etc because it will melt better. As far as taste, I would have to say, for me it's a tie.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 26, 2008)

I would rather use a minute amount of the real deal than six green cans of the other.

But then I've found that splurging on a few items (mostly on things like oil, cheeses, vinegars) means than I can hugely enhance even the most simple ingredients.

Like everyone else I have to pick and choose what I indulge in at the grocery store. Parmesan just isn't one of them for me.

Then again, I have a son who loved cheese that squirted from a can!  To each their own. I hope your recipe turns out fantastic. 


Z


----------



## cara (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm off the canned thing...
Used it years ago, grew up with it. Didn't liked it that much, for me it had always a taste of having been eaten before, if you know what I mean.... 

Then I had my half italian boyfriend and learned about the fresh cheese..
And I must admit, I use it with averything you can use it..
Pasta, Pizza, Dips, Sauces, Soups (grated on top of some veggie soup - delecious)
It don't have to be Parmigiano-Reggiano, maybe the Grana Padano or Pecorino are less expensive, but it's a hard cheese, too, and works just as well.

But that's a thing I found out:
You rarely get real good quality at low cost.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 26, 2008)

Post removed. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. I know better, but still acted in poor taste.


----------



## GB (Nov 26, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Let the debate begin


Actually, no lets NOT let the debate begin. As I said earlier, this thread has strayed from the original topic and we need to get back to that. I do not want to have to lock this thread because it is no longer on topic, but that is what will happen if we do not get back to discussing the OP's original question.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2008)

summerf said:


> Hi,  I recently found a recipe for a dip which I would like to make for my christmas party.  It calls for 2 cups of grated parmasean cheese.  Does this mean "fresh" or do I use the container of kraft grated cheese.  Is there a difference in taste?
> I live in Canada but I do wish everyone across the border a fantastic Thanksgiving holiday.
> Summer



Hi, Summer. As you've seen, there is a difference in taste, but whether it's worth the increased cost is debatable 

Last spring, I bought imported Parmigiano Reggiano for the first time and was truly amazed by the difference in flavor between that and even domestic Parmesan cheese, much less Kraft in the green can. The imported cheese is aged longer and so has a more complex flavor. 

We still keep a can of Kraft on hand, though - the one that's 100% real Parmesan cheese - because DH doesn't always feel like grating some fresh. I don't think it's as good, though. It isn't aged as long as more expensive domestic Parmesan, and the pre-grating does mean it's dried out some by the time you use it.

I bought it through an Amazon.com store for about $15 per pound. In local grocery stores, it was $19-22 per pound. HTH.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Nov 26, 2008)

For any recipe especially a dip I would use fresh grated... it will integrate better and add alot more flavor.

I see the canister stuff as more of a pasta topping... I keep some around (shh my Italian  relatives would disown me... that stuff is unthinkable to them... but then there is always a container of reggiano and a container of romano in moms fridge) for when I am lazy or have nothing else but I would not use it in a recipe such as a dip or meatballs if I had the option.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2008)

summerf said:


> Hi, I recently found a recipe for a dip which I would like to make for my christmas party. It calls for 2 cups of grated parmasean cheese. Does this mean "fresh" or do I use the container of kraft grated cheese. Is there a difference in taste?


 
The recipe means what it says - 2 cups of grated parmasean cheese. What you use (fresh, bagged or canned) is your choice - go with what fits in your budget. You could also use romano cheese without much of a flavor difference.

Cheese, like everything else, is not cheap these days. While the fresh (grate it yourself) imported from Parma might taste better - don't be ashamed to use what you can afford. Unless you work for _Gourmet Magazine_ - I doubt your guests/co-workers will notice. I'm sure it will still taste good.


----------

